# I hate my schizophrenic "mother"



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I hate this disease

Sorry for making this thread, I just wrote so much in a previous post and then edited it out. I needed to get it out of my system,


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man.

First off, your feelings are legitimate and honest and don't let anyone convince you otherwise.

She needs extra help to compensate for the schizophrenia in order for it to stop hurting everyone else so much.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I kind of understand. I'm not having a kid because I don't want to pass on my mental illness. Don't even want to take a chance. I'm going to adopt one day.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Ivan and Codeblue for your kind words,

I was just a bit upset when I started this thread. Ofcourse I love my mother desperately, we all do. We wish her the best and try our best to make her life as comfortable as it gets. She is one of my driving forces in life, I look up to her alot, shes a source of inspiration.

Sometimes however, with this illness, you need to know when to back out in order to save yourself, and that is not something easy to do. Sometimes it might not even be possible. It can be traumatizing sometimes to live with someone with schizophrenia, I have seen how other members of my family struggle to accept her condition and changing states. It affects them greatly, and the last thing you want is for your loved ones to suffer. It can establish a vicious cycle of abuse and discontent amongst all.

To Code,I can pretty much say that yes there might be a genetic component to schizophrenia. But I turned out ok, so did my siblings, so it is not necessary for it to pass on to the offsprings. Alot of mental illnesses come as a result of trauma, so if we can provide a safe environment for our loved ones, then such illnesses will not surface.

Something else which is crucial here is how aware the person suffering from this is to his/her condition. My mom does not know what this disease is, or the concept of it. She is under the impression that she has nightmares. I dont really know what she thinks she has, she just generalizes it into anxiety/depression. Her dosage of risperdal is not very consistent, so she comes in and out of states sometimes. As long as you know what you have, and take medications consistently to manage it, then a productive life is very achievable. You may go on and integrate into society and do great things. I wish you the best of luck sincerly

Thank you both for your comments, it means alot


----------

